# discount available for online reservation



## Rama

Could anybody check the following translation?
Hotel context.. 

"Discount available When booking through our online reservation form"

"予約した場合私達のオンライン予約の形態を通して利用できる割引"

Thanks again..


----------



## fitter.happier

*インターネット予約時割引あり* works better, I guess.

Avoid Google Translator next time... it's pretty much useless (for example, it translated "(online) form" as 形態. 形態 just means form, as in shape/figure).


----------



## almostfreebird

yes, 形態（keitai） just means form, as in shape/figure.

It must be 携帯電話(keitai denwa), which is cellphone.


----------



## Rama

...That's why I love this forum!
What could I do without your help, guys!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## fitter.happier

almostfreebird said:


> yes, 形態（keitai） just means form, as in shape/figure.
> 
> It must be 携帯電話(keitai denwa), which is cellphone.



I don't get it.  We're not talking about 携帯電話 here. I was just pointing out that Google translated _form _as 形態, while the right translation should have been インターネット予約


----------



## almostfreebird

<<インターネット予約時割引あり works better, I guess.>>

I absolutely agree with you.



<<Avoid Google Translator next time.>>

Absolutely I agree with you.


----------



## cheshire

fitter.happier said:


> *インターネット予約時割引あり* works better, I guess.
> 
> Avoid Google Translator next time... it's pretty much useless (for example, it translated "(online) form" as 形態. 形態 just means form, as in shape/figure).


Bravo!
インターネットでの予約フォームをとおしてお求めなら割引いたします。é anche bene.


----------



## Rama

What if I need to translate the following sentence, instead?

"Special Internet Tariffs available from 16th September till 31st March by booking through our online booking system"

?!


----------



## cheshire

われわれのオンライン予約システムをとおしてなら９月１６日から３月３１日まで特別インタネット料金でご利用いただけます。


----------



## Rama

Thanks a million! Much appreciated!


----------



## Aoyama

discount available for online reservation* =* オンライン予約割引有ります　

Special Internet Tariffs available from 16th September till 31st March by booking through our online booking system =
9月16日から3月31日までにオンライン予約をされた方にはインターネット特別割引料金が適応されます

may be a simpler option ...


----------

